

The most commonly followed Twitter accounts by YC company founders - tylerpearson
http://tmf.tylerp.me/results/yc-founders

======
netw1z
thanks for this, guess they will get a lot of twitter followers..

Story of my life - i started at the bottom to look at twitter accounts on the
list.

